# Some work made with fiber clay



## jjjaworski (Feb 24, 2013)

These pieces were made with low-fire fiber clay.
I take a ceramics class every semester at the University i work at as a stress reliever. Sometimes the pen making slows me down from getting into the clay studio though

I don't usually name a piece but I have been calling the taller one Hot Heads.

I also have fun with an extruder I made from an old bumber jack and some 5 inch PVC pipe. I make my dies from discarded aluminum signs.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 24, 2013)

Jim, I love em, we use shredded paper in our 'fibre ' clay, what do you use??

Do you mind if I put some of my stuff on your thread??

Bob.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 25, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> Jim, I love em, we use shredded paper in our 'fibre ' clay, what do you use??
> 
> Do you mind if I put some of my stuff on your thread??
> 
> Bob.



Bob,

I use a clay called Sheepdog from New Mexico Clay. It has nylon fiber in it and I love it. I do have to cut it with scissors though.

NMCLAY.COM - Fiber Clay From Nmclay

Post away. I'd enjoy seeing your ceramic work.

( Japanese Pepper Tree...chuckle .. I'd say that was a tough one alright ! )

Jim


----------



## johncrane (Feb 25, 2013)

Very interesting, luv ya work Jim! whats the yellow thing


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 25, 2013)

johncrane said:


> Very interesting, luv ya work Jim! whats the yellow thing



The yellow thing is whimsy...I was playing with shapes and texture so I rolled up a slab and slapped it on with everything else. No real rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate hijacking but here are a couple of my last years pieces.

They are all done with white Raku Clay, it is really strong and easy to work with.

First one is called "Seaweed"
Second is a woven fruit platter
and the last one is a bud vase, the neck and base are wood.

Thanks for letting me do this.

Bob.


----------



## Gofer (Feb 25, 2013)

It all looks great, you both have talent with the clay.

Bruce


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 25, 2013)

No more I promise.

The first two are my very first experiment with growing crystals, I might add that I have not been able to repeat this lot.

Other one is some Raku Copper glaze reduced in a rubbish bin filled with paper.

Hope you like them.

Bob.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Feb 25, 2013)

So, when are we going to see some fiber clay pens?  Looks like all kinds of potential here.

Ed


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ed, never thought of that. I know about Polymer clay blanks but I think shrinkage during the firing cycle could be a problem.

But, it is a good point.  UMMMMMM

Bob.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 26, 2013)

Luv tha seaweed Bob! how many hours doing this one.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 26, 2013)

johncrane said:


> Luv tha seaweed Bob! how many hours doing this one.


 
LOTS probably about 6 or7


Bob.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 26, 2013)

Bob,

Thanks for posting the pics. I like the crystals. It is not the easiest thing to do.
I also like the seaweed piece. It looks great. I like the raku work also.

The large multi-face piece was the first one I made during a Summer Class. 
Second picture is the one I posted earlier in process.

Some simple extrusions.
Masks using grains in the clay body for texture when they burn out
Some Raku masks I did a few years back.

I like to tinker with mud when I can.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 26, 2013)

It sure is fun playing with mud, seems to be a way of getting rid of stress.
I made a piece with the slurry from my gemstone tumbler mixed into the clay, that gave a DIFFERENT result.
What do you think about the fibre clay pen blanks???
Cheers
Bob.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 26, 2013)

Bob,

I don't see how a fiber clay pen blank would be worthwhile to try and make.

Besides the shrinkage issues, how would you turn one after it is fired?
If it is glazed you are done. I guess it would make for a new project in case you don't have enough on your plate already

Jim


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you are right Jim, Once its glazed then that is the end of the process, and if turned prior to glazing, the extra shrinkage would mean not very good fitting pieces.
Could be an excellent project for an UGLY pen.

Bob.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know what raku is, but those are some neat looking masks!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 27, 2013)

RAKU is a special way of firing. Normally the piece is fired in the kiln and allowed to cool in the kiln, ever so slowly. Raku is fired to the required temperature then removed from the kiln and cooled very rapidly in water, droped into a bin full of paper or grass, leaves etc. Instead of taking about 24hrs to cool it is done in about 1/2 hour.
Special clay has to used to cope with that rapid cooling.
Raku is an ancient Japanese tradition.  Check out Raku Tea Ceremony.

Bob.


----------

